# Engine / Transmission query



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been looking around Ebay for a 400 to put in my project. Some of them mention whether they were linked to a manual or an automatic. Does it really make a difference? I thought if you were running an automatic you used a torque converter and if you were using a clutch you just intall the proper flywheel. Your thoughts?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you're restoring a car and looking for correct block codes, it matters.

If it's not a "matching" question, you have a lot of flexibility!

If you're installing an automatic, replace the flywheel with the proper flexplate.

If you're running a manual trans, verify that the crank has been drilled to accept the pilot bushing.

Most Pontiac cranks have a stepped hole to accept the pilot bearing/bushing.

Also; if you get a manual trans engine, make sure the old pilot bushing has been removed before you re-assemble your engine. 
You want to avoid this issue:http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/pilot-bearing-stuck-crank-25621/


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya, I can't afford 'numbers matching' ;-) 

Just checking as I know little to nothing about Pontiac engines and was puzzled by the 'automatic' comment.

Thanks for the response!


----------

